# The best classical music works of the 21st century.



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

https://www.theguardian.com/music/2...y9Tr9qJO0pFmOoeurI55MLXqa9P_Bhq9O8JudVvce4SnQ
Here they are from the Guardian. I'm happy that some of my favorites are on the list and I will be checking out several unheard pieces  I've only heard 8 of the 25 pieces, but have heard them all more than once.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I started a thread on the same topic a couple of days ago (you'll find some comments on the list) -

Best 25 works of this century?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

deleted, sorry ..................


----------

